# Hurst, TX SWAP MEET October 17, 2020



## sm2501 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 18, 2020)

Will you be coming to Memory Lane also?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 29, 2020)

I might have to come out of my cave for this one!


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 29, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> Will you be coming to Memory Lane also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yep, I'll be on the road the next day.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

Available for $750 at Hurst with prepayment!  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...-og-paint-975-shipped-now-875-shipped.176587/


----------



## all riders (Oct 2, 2020)

I'll be there with 4--5 bikes and some parts.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 2, 2020)

What is the “booth space” size? Can I set up next to my van or is it set up and park elsewhere?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2020)

pedal4416 said:


> What is the “booth space” size? Can I set up next to my van or is it set up and park elsewhere?



I usually pull my truck up and unload by my truck. I leave my truck by my items. Lot of peeps bringing trailers full of items. Your in Texas big plenty of room


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 6, 2020)

pedal4416 said:


> What is the “booth space” size? Can I set up next to my van or is it set up and park elsewhere?



when I have been, this is the area that people set up in, there should be ample space.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 7, 2020)

Thank you guys, See you there!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks like Iv got some my work cut out for me 
Plus I’m going to purge a few more storage areas . Every ones welcome


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 14, 2020)

This going to be fun 
Priced to sell !!


----------



## all riders (Oct 14, 2020)

1958 and 1960 Columbia fire arrows($350 each)
                                                                                                  These and others will be available at Hurst.  See you there
1946/47 cwc Hawthorne($325)


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 16, 2020)

Ready to Roll 
Got a little bit of everything!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 17, 2020)

Hurst!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 17, 2020)

Fun times today at the Hurst swap!  Record turnout; let’s hope MLC is the same.  Got to meet many Cabers in person for the first time.  Here is @Kickstand3 and @ratrodz.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 17, 2020)

*Nice Crown ya wearing Brant,,Keeping New Mexico Proud ,,safe travels to the North*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 17, 2020)

Awesome turn out sorry didn’t have much time to hunt around. Was busy selling. On the bright side got a really big wad of Cash and a beer from bud south of the boarder and a little gift I can’t post


----------



## Lee862 (Oct 17, 2020)

This was my first time there, as I'm new to vintage bikes, and it was pretty cool. I was really close to making an offer on someone's rider out there. It was a Violet 66 Stingray. I also saw these 2. The Yamaha I really liked, but it wasn't for sale.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 17, 2020)

It was good to meet some of you today. I was very impressed with the prices on Everything. Also the hospitality of Texans at a swap meet is unbeatable. I even had someone offer to go home and make me tacos!!! Thank you all!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 17, 2020)

Lee862 said:


> This was my first time there, as I'm new to vintage bikes, and it was pretty cool. I was really close to making an offer on someone's rider out there. It was a Violet 66 Stingray. I also saw these 2. The Yamaha I really liked, but it wasn't for sale.
> 
> View attachment 1285908
> 
> ...



I’m surprised I made it out of there with my Violet 66! I brought it to ride and everyone wanted it!


----------



## Lee862 (Oct 17, 2020)

pedal4416 said:


> I’m surprised I made it out of there with my Violet 66! I brought it to ride and everyone wanted it!



Now you know what to bring next year.


----------

